# Deleting Phone Number



## J0HNQ229 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am selling my phone and trying to delete everything, but I cannot seem to get my number to erase from the phone.

I have gone to "Privacy" and "Factory Data Reset" which does everything that I wanted it to do, BUT delete my phone number out of the phone. It is still in the "About Phone" when I click the option.

Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you switched the device from your carrier to remove it from the account?


----------



## J0HNQ229 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, I've switched to a Thunderbolt.


----------



## atomic21 (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe give it another day or so. It sounds like the problem is on Verizons end.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## J0HNQ229 (Jul 12, 2011)

It's been almost a week.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

After you've done a factory data reset, did you activate the phone?


----------



## J0HNQ229 (Jul 12, 2011)

No, I'm activated on another phone.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think it will go away until someone else activates it and your number is replaced by theirs. You may be able to get rid of it with an SBF, not sure though.


----------



## J0HNQ229 (Jul 12, 2011)

Eh, screw it ... not that big of a deal .... Just thought I'd remove it before I mailed it off. THanks though.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

either the google acct is still synced to it....or u have contacts saved to ur sdcard.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

J0HNQ229 said:


> I am selling my phone and trying to delete everything, but I cannot seem to get my number to erase from the phone.
> 
> I have gone to "Privacy" and "Factory Data Reset" which does everything that I wanted it to do, BUT delete my phone number out of the phone. It is still in the "About Phone" when I click the option.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide.


all you have to do is enter the programing menu and change it to zero's. here's how...

tap the phone icon and dial ##7764726 and hit the phone icon.
enter your spc passcode, the default is 000000.
tap user activation.
tap in the MIN box and change to 0000000000.
tap in the MDN box and change to 0000000000.
press done.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> all you have to do is enter the programing menu and change it to zero's. here's how...
> 
> tap the phone icon and dial ##7764726 and hit the phone icon.
> enter your spc passcode, the default is 000000.
> ...


Wtf? How do you know this stuff?!


----------



## DeEDubbzz (Jun 12, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Wtf? How do you know this stuff?!


Seconded.


----------



## -Ö¿Ö- (Jul 15, 2011)

DeEDubbzz said:


> Seconded.


Being close to all the great DEVs out there and being the MOD that he is (and with a little research), I'm sure that there is a vast amount of knowledge that razorloves has stored in his memory...Thanks for being what and who you are razorloves.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"-Ö¿Ö- said:


> Being close to all the great DEVs out there and being the MOD that he is (and with a little research), I'm sure that there is a vast amount of knowledge that razorloves has stored in his memory...Thanks for being what and who you are razorloves.


I wish I was "close" to any dev out there, but unfortunately I'm not. Haha. I have just picked up a lot of general cell phone knowledge over the years and like to do a lot of research and have finally started to teach myself about android deving just in the past 2 months. Thanks for the kind words. I'm happy to share and help whenever I can.


----------

